# Lobby for Hav in the White House!!



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

So as we all know the Obama's are in the market for a new dog.. And the news tonight said that President Elect Obama's criteria is:

A) Must be hypoallergenic as Malia is allergic to dogs

B) Must be a rescue or humane society/spca dog

....I think we should politely point the Obama family in the direction of the Havanese rescue..


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I think it's a fabulous idea, and I read a quote about how strongly they feel against the evils of puppy mills.

I know they're young, but wouldn't they make terrific youth spokespeople eventually against puppy mills! 

With two daughters, they could each have their own dog because we all know how great Hav's get along with other Hav's! Unless they've recently been adopted, there were actually a pair of Hav's with HRI looking for a home :biggrin1:

I saw a beautiful picture of him with a rescue Bichon. I believe it was for a book but I can't remember for sure.

Beverly


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

morning after the election... I wrote them via his website... with info about our wonderful Havs. I gave him the url to havaneserescue as well as the to the forum for information. Perhaps if more than one person did he may take notice... I know a lot of people here don't want there to be a Hav in the whitehouse as it would draw too much attention to this wonderful breed and therefore more and more in pet stores and then more puppy mills...But I think that is already happening and I agree with Beverly that with such wonderful spokes-girls like the Obamas it could only help. 

But don't you think he would get flack for having a Cuban dog in the whitehouse? 

So Mindy, how do we organize?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think this is a double edge sword. We all know what a wonderful breed this is, especially for a family with kids. My concerns is this - when the public starts hearing about our precious breed, everyone will want one and the puppy mills will be churning them out in records numbers.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Unfortunately, puppy mills have been "mass producing" havanese puppies in record numbers, just take a looks at puppyfind.com. 

My DH suggested that if the Obamas really wanted to create some controversy with the puppy choice, they should go for an Afghan Hound.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I agree, it could be a double edged sword ~ but it's already happening.

I checked out the AKC webpage and the Havanese breed has risen in popularity by 944%. The next closest is Cavalier King Charles at 406%. It's now the 37th most popular dog in the AKC. I remember a couple years ago it wasn't even ranked.

I say YES to a Havanese in the Whitehouse. We'll have to all become hav-activists to protect our furry friends.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Our news last night said the opposite. Seems out here the word is that they DON'T want a shelter dog because most are mutts and they wouldn't know if it would be hypoallergenic or not. Yet in this same report, they announced the girls want a labordoodle, now that is crazy as that is a mutt.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Our news last night said the opposite. Seems out here the word is that they DON'T want a shelter dog because most are mutts and they wouldn't know if it would be hypoallergenic or not. Yet in this same report, they announced the girls want a labordoodle, now that is crazy as that is a mutt.


That is bizarre since I almost wrote at the beginning it would be a labradoodle. They actually don't shed. I know someone who has one and got it for that reason. It's a mush of a dog. Sweet as can be.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't know... I'm feeling kind of selfish and dont' want the whole world knowing just how wonderful Havanese are! I like that they aren't all that popular here because I won't be finding them in pet shops or in the local paper ads. 

I think the quieter we are about our breed, the better! lol


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

pjewel said:


> That is bizarre since I almost wrote at the beginning it would be a labradoodle. They actually don't shed. I know someone who has one and got it for that reason. It's a mush of a dog. Sweet as can be.


Well, actually, since Labradoodle's are a mix of two different dogs, one being a non-allergenic and the other not, there is no way to know for sure if a puppy would be hyperallergenic or not until it is older and by then the owner would be inlove.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

marjrc said:


> I don't know... I'm feeling kind of selfish and dont' want the whole world knowing just how wonderful Havanese are! I like that they aren't all that popular here because I won't be finding them in pet shops or in the local paper ads.
> 
> I think the quieter we are about our breed, the better! lol


I'm with you 100%. It could only hurt the breed because increased interest always brings out the greed in those so inclined. There would be more puppy mill breedings than there are now.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Now that I think about it...maybe we should all chime in and tell them about HRI, but ask them not to tell the world what kind of breed it is. Just say: it's a rescue that my daughters hung out with for a couple of days to test for allergy symptoms and it worked out well


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

marjrc said:


> I don't know... I'm feeling kind of selfish and dont' want the whole world knowing just how wonderful Havanese are! I like that they aren't all that popular here because I won't be finding them in pet shops or in the local paper ads.
> 
> I think the quieter we are about our breed, the better! lol





pjewel said:


> I'm with you 100%. It could only hurt the breed because increased interest always brings out the greed in those so inclined. There would be more puppy mill breedings than there are now.


Well said. And with that level of 'influence' - (anyone remember Jackie O's influence on fashion?) Havs could be the next must have family accessory


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I couldn't help myself! I had to find the set of pups looking for a home, and wouldn't you know it, they're being fostered in IL!

Right now they are on the foster list, not the ready to be adopted list of HRI, so it's not too late!

They're a brother/sister team of 14 month old Havapoo's named Wrigley and Kate. Obviously "Wrigley" has Chicago implications and I'm sure "Kate" might too.
The "Poo" part mixed with the Hav part should cover the allergy problem. They need to be adopted out together and that way each girl could hav her own dog. 

The dogs aren't purebred, so that would make some people happy, plus they would come from rescue, making even more people happy! 

I think it's fate!:clap2:

Okay, so now what? :usa2:

Beverly


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I also saw Wrigley and Kate and thought they looked great. If I were looking, I'd really be interested in them.

I'm thinking the Obamas would want to start with one dog, not a pair.

Wonder if HRI has contacted them?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> I couldn't help myself! I had to find the set of pups looking for a home, and wouldn't you know it, they're being fostered in IL!
> 
> Right now they are on the foster list, not the ready to be adopted list of HRI, so it's not too late!
> 
> ...


Well, I sent them an email about this through the Obama website. I'm sure they are getting soo many emails they are barely looking at them, and with the state of the world he's got a lot more on his plate than this...but the simplicity and integrity of our relationships with our dogs speaks volumes!

So, maybe if they get enough emails from us "crazy dog" people they'll pay attention?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Since the girls are young and this will be a "household" with an unbelievably busy schedule, is a Hav really the best choice for them because of the grooming needs?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I so hope they stay away from Hav's.

This would be the beginning of the designer mania and backyard breeder overkill. Hopefully our treasures will remain our special secret!

I VOTE NO!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

People always ask what breed my guys are and then they say "Just like Barbara Walters"
:brick:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Well I agree, there are a LOT more important issues, as has been pointed out to me (duh) and the girls are young, and it will be intensely busy, but maybe not so busy for the girls. There may be lots of travel, etc. but that might also mean lots of time to sit and brush. Plus no one says they need to be full coats, especially since they are "poos", not sure what a full coat would look like. With mine in moderate puppy cuts the grooming is really very minimal. Plus they are just so darn adorable, hav you seen the pics? 

I'm just having fun. I truly hope they pick a dog that meshes with their needs, wants and lifestyle to come.
Some-buddy that will continue to be a happy part of their lives after the next 4 or 8 years.

Beverly


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Jill, I thought about the grooming also, then figured they would have someone to take care of that part. The thing I wondered about is that Havs LOVE their family to be near. I am wondering if they will be around enough in a day to make a velcro doggie happy.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

juliav said:


> Unfortunately, puppy mills have been "mass producing" havanese puppies in record numbers, just take a looks at puppyfind.com.
> 
> My DH suggested that if the Obamas really wanted to create some controversy with the puppy choice, they should go for an Afghan Hound.


ound:ound:

too funny!

I Had a beautiful huge Afghan when I was younger....I say no to that..... they may be beautiful but they sure aren't smart....mine was the "true dumb blonde" and I take no offense to that comment...as I am blonde!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Jill, I thought about the grooming also, then figured they would have someone to take care of that part. The thing I wondered about is that Havs LOVE their family to be near. I am wondering if they will be around enough in a day to make a velcro doggie happy.


I think if anywhere a velcro dog could survive it would be at the white house. Sure you have the main family to take care of them...but when the main family is gone you have a monster staff that they can be around as well.. They'd probably go hide in their crate to get away from people..lol


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I would rather not see a Hav in the white house as well.Let them get their labradoodle!!!!


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Did anyone else see the president of AKC saying there are no hypoallergenic dogs so the president elect was misinformed in having that as a criteria. I can't remember if I was watching a morning show or a cable news show.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love the idea of wrigley and kate. hav poodle mix... one for each...not as prissy as a miniature poodle and not has finicky as a hav. It is fate... Write them Beverly... I would love Kate!!! LOL.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

We tried a labradoodle for a weekend and both of us were still very allergic to her. I hope they get a Maltese...getting a Hav would cause a boom in bad breeders.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

...just for the record..I think it's a bit selfish for anyone to not want a hav in the white house because their numbers may be boosted in puppy mills, etc. ..it really doesn't matter what kind of puppy the Obama's get, if it's not a mut then there will be a run on that breed. And a surplus of havs, maltese, chihuahuas, or any other dog coming from bad breeders and puppy mills is bad..no matter what the breed is. 

I think it would speak more if he adopted the dog..any dog from a rescue or the spca or a humane society and made that point clear. No puppy mill puppy is a good puppy. Hav, maltese, shi tzu, black, white, cuban or asian.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

CapotesMom said:


> I think it would speak more if he adopted the dog..any dog from a rescue or the spca or a humane society and made that point clear. No puppy mill puppy is a good puppy. Hav, maltese, shi tzu, black, white, cuban or asian.


I agree. I hope they can find a dog from rescue that doesn't affect their allergies/asthma. It's tough though to get a rescue dog when allergies are involved. I wanted to do that too and looked for months and months. But by the time I would get to the shelter, the dog would be gone or spoken for.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

CapotesMom said:


> ...just for the record..*I think it's a bit selfish for anyone to not want a hav in the white house because their numbers may be boosted in puppy mills, etc. *..it really doesn't matter what kind of puppy the Obama's get, if it's not a mut then there will be a run on that breed. And a surplus of havs, maltese, chihuahuas, or any other dog coming from bad breeders and puppy mills is bad..no matter what the breed is.
> 
> I think it would speak more if he adopted the dog..any dog from a rescue or the spca or a humane society and made that point clear. No puppy mill puppy is a good puppy. Hav, maltese, shi tzu, black, white, cuban or asian.


Mindy, I'm not sure what you mean by this.... ? You don't think it's right NOT to want a Hav in the W.H., but then you say there will be a run on the breed they choose. And that's a good thing?? Sorry! I'm confused! :biggrin1:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Mindy, I'm not sure what you mean by this.... ? You don't think it's right NOT to want a Hav in the W.H., but then you say there will be a run on the breed they choose. And that's a good thing?? Sorry! I'm confused! :biggrin1:


no one breed is going to do better than the other and it's selfish to say 'not my hav' ...what makes a hav more important than a maltese or a poodle? ...the only way that a 'run on a breed' won't happen is if the obama's don't get a dog at all...which probably won't happen.

The better thing for the Obama's to do is to adopt from a rescue or spca and bring the awareness of puppy mills back to light. Not pick a certain breed just because they don't want a surplus of their breed dog in puppy mills.

My original post said that we could recommend them to HRI. They want a hypoallergenic dog.. and they want to adopt from a rescue or humane society... why NOT a hav?? As long as they're a rescue..? ...Taylor has been THE most amazing dog and I love her to bits and she's from the Humane society.. they definately wouldnt' be missing out.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have really mixed feelings about the New White House Dog being a Hav. At first I would have loved for them to contact HRI but then I thought it over and am so afraid of what would happen if they get a Havanese. I can see the explosion of people rushing to buy Havie's then when things don't go just the way they think they should dumping them into Shelters. And we all know what velcro kids our dogs are-and I don't think their lifestyle would be good for a Havie. I can't see them letting a dog sleep on the furniture-or in bed-lay on the back of the couch just cause they want too. And the fence is not good for a small dog-they would be out of that yard and into the street in a heartbeat.

Nope I really think a Havie is not for them-Lets just keep our beloved breed a secret.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Miss Paige said:


> I have really mixed feelings about the New White House Dog being a Hav. At first I would have loved for them to contact HRI but then I thought it over and am so afraid of what would happen if they get a Havanese. I can see the explosion of people rushing to buy Havie's then when things don't go just the way they think they should dumping them into Shelters. And we all know what velcro kids our dogs are-*and I don't think their lifestyle would be good for a Havie. I can't see them letting a dog sleep on the furniture-or in bed-lay on the back of the couch just cause they want too. And the fence is not good for a small dog-they would be out of that yard and into the street in a heartbeat.*
> 
> Nope I really think a Havie is not for them-Lets just keep our beloved breed a secret.
> 
> ...


aww...that's so cute..! But the white house is like every other house in the world..actually the fencing is probably better than your normal fencing..plus they would be taken out by staff on walks as much as the obama's would like.. And the yard that the public sees..which is the front lawn isn't the yard that the family in private shares...which includes an inground pool, a childrens rock garden, and a few other things that we the general public don't know much about...all fenced in very well from the outside world and with the capability to keep lil feet..and paws for that matter inside and safe.

Also all the furnishings in the families private quarters are picked out by the family..they can redecorate any way they want and with any furniture. If Michelle wanted to paint the walls of the white house fuscia she could..so if the obama's decide they want their dogs to sleep on the bed or the couch, that's their house and they can. The public sector..the more historic aspect of the White house that people are able to tour isn't the section that the first family lives in.

I think..as a hav..that is so used to being pampered, spoiled, loved and adored would be perfect for the white house environment.. as for the surplus in shelters... more puppies for me to adopt! Like I've said before...hopefully the obama's can emphasize the importance of adoption and not of breed selection for cuteness.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

CapotesMom said:


> no one breed is going to do better than the other and it's selfish to say 'not my hav' ...what makes a hav more important than a maltese or a poodle? ...the only way that a 'run on a breed' won't happen is if the obama's don't get a dog at all...which probably won't happen.
> 
> The better thing for the Obama's to do is to adopt from a rescue or spca and bring the awareness of puppy mills back to light. Not pick a certain breed just because they don't want a surplus of their breed dog in puppy mills.
> 
> My original post said that we could recommend them to HRI. They want a hypoallergenic dog.. and they want to adopt from a rescue or humane society... why NOT a hav?? As long as they're a rescue..? ...Taylor has been THE most amazing dog and I love her to bits and she's from the Humane society.. they definately wouldnt' be missing out.


*** I have to disagree here, sorry.  *"... it's selfish to say 'not my hav' ...what makes a hav more important than a maltese or a poodle? ...the only way that a 'run on a breed' won't happen is if the obama's don't get a dog at all...which probably won't happen."*

Yup, it's selfish. It's the first thing I said... "I'm being selfish". I'm not at all saying a Hav is more "important" than another breed. But the American public (just like the Cdn. public, the German public and so on....) will then learn more about this new dog in the W.H. and ask questions. They'll learn just how wonderful a Havanese can be and start looking around to getting one. It's gonna happen. Where do you think most of the public will find this "new breed", the Havanese? In stores, online, in newspaper ads.....  That is precisely what I don't want happening to the Havanese. I don't want them to be so hugely popular that the demand for them will rise, making it a certainty that they'll be even more a part of the puppy mill business.

IF, and it's such a HUGE "if", the public says "oh, I want one too, and I'll only consider getting one from a rescue or shelter." then it's not going to be a problem. But I'd bet my bottom dollar that their huge rise in popularity due to the President choosing a Havanese is going to hurt more than help the breed.

Sure, if they choose a Maltese, Yorkie or Poodle, there's going to be an increase in demand for those breeds too. Guaranteed. I'm also sure that many passionate about those breeds are hoping the same I am, for the same reasons. Yup, it's totally selfish. :biggrin1:

If more good than bad can come from the first family choosing a Havanese, then I'm all for it! But just seeing the huge rise in Chihuahua sales, the tinier the better, after all those celebs started buying them as accessories, makes me cringe and realize that it won't all be good.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Miss Paige said:


> I have really mixed feelings about the New White House Dog being a Hav. At first I would have loved for them to contact HRI but then I thought it over and am so afraid of what would happen if they get a Havanese. I can see the explosion of people rushing to buy Havie's then when things don't go just the way they think they should dumping them into Shelters. And we all know what velcro kids our dogs are-and I don't think their lifestyle would be good for a Havie. I can't see them letting a dog sleep on the furniture-or in bed-lay on the back of the couch just cause they want too. And the fence is not good for a small dog-they would be out of that yard and into the street in a heartbeat.
> 
> Nope I really think a Havie is not for them-Lets just keep our beloved breed a secret.
> 
> ...


No arguments from me, Pat. 

Do you know that the very next day of the U.S. elections, dozens of new babies born in Kenya and in other areas of the world were named either Obama, Barrack, Michelle or a combo of all names? I mean....... I can just picture people saying, "I got a dog just like the one the President has! Isn't that cool?" :frusty:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

There wasn't much of a run on scottish terriers when the bush's got their dog.. nor was there an extraordinary run on cocker spaniels because that's the kind of dog oprah has. Sorry...I like to look at the positives in life and not the doomsday scenerios..and I think it would be great for Sasha and Maliah to have a havanese.  But that's my opinion...just like you're entitled to your doomsday scenerio.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

CapotesMom said:


> There wasn't much of a run on scottish terriers when the bush's got their dog.. nor was there an extraordinary run on cocker spaniels because that's the kind of dog oprah has. Sorry...I like to look at the positives in life and not the doomsday scenerios..and I think it would be great for Sasha and Maliah to have a havanese.  But that's my opinion...just like you're entitled to your doomsday scenerio.


Actually, there was a bit of a spike in sales of Scotties. People I knew bought some because they now knew about the breed. I am sure that most people who did buy for that reason, didn't all look into reputable breeding as we know it.

This has nothing to do with looking at the 'positives' in life. Have you ever been to a shelter after a puppy mill raid and seen the conditions of those animals? Have you held one, covered in it's own feces, feet splayed from being in wire cages, trembling in your hands from fear and despair? Have you seen those video clips of raids, of auctions, of dams with teats hanging to the ground and each rib showing because she's a money machine to some greedy bastard somewhere? That is what popularity of a breed does.

What I saw in my local shelter after a raid, was many more Maltese, Beagles, Chinese Crested and Chihuahuas than any other breeds because they are the "in" thing now, due to popularity in the media, Hollywood, whatever...... Sadly, most people will buy a dog just because they saw it in a show, on film or in Hollywood.

This isn't a doomsday scenario as you call it, Mandy, it's reality. Pat is part of Rescue and so she knows too. Once these images are burned into your brain, it can't be helped that we think of the reality of seeing the Hav become a popular breed.

Neither you nor I may have many stats to back up our arguments, but my own experience shapes my thoughts and so that's just how I feel. Selfish me.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Actually, there was a bit of a spike in sales of Scotties. People I knew bought some because they now knew about the breed. I am sure that most people who did buy for that reason, didn't all look into reputable breeding as we know it.
> 
> This has nothing to do with looking at the 'positives' in life.* Have you ever been to a shelter after a puppy mill raid and seen the conditions of those animals? Have you held one, covered in it's own feces, feet splayed from being in wire cages, trembling in your hands from fear and despair?* Have you seen those video clips of raids, of auctions, of dams with teats hanging to the ground and each rib showing because she's a money machine to some greedy bastard somewhere? That is what popularity of a breed does.
> 
> ...


Actually yes, I have. Taylor has a 95% chance of having come from a puppy mill. She was found on the side of the road with 5 other puppies her age matted and dirty and pretty miserable in an area known for puppy mills in oklahoma. She wasn't socialized, she has a missing tooth in the front, and she's still very shy and not at all food responsive so training has been hard. All of this at a mere 9 months old. Do *NOT* preach to me about the atrocities of puppy mills.. it doesn't matter if the mill is filled with havanese or poodles, they're all bad in general and they ALL need to be shut down.

...and my name is Mindy.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Mindy, I'm sorry about mistaking your name. I'm not preaching, I'm not trying to. We all know how atrocious mills are and having a pup that may likely come from one means you know some of what it's all about. Having seen only a little of the effects firsthand though, there is nothing that can convince me that a surge in popularity of Havanese is a good thing.

Yes, the mills are all bad and need to be put out of business. Which is my point exactly! Whatever purebred the President decides on getting, if it is a purebred, then there will be an increase in that breed's production in mills. Guaranteed. To me, that is not a good thing. Of course it's just as bad if it is a Poodle as if it is the Havanese. What I'm saying is that *I *don't want it to be a Havanese for those very reasons. It won't HELP the breed more than it will HURT it. I am sure of that.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

marjrc said:


> No arguments from me, Pat.
> 
> Do you know that the very next day of the U.S. elections, dozens of new babies born in Kenya and in other areas of the world were named either Obama, Barrack, Michelle or a combo of all names? I mean....... I can just picture people saying, "I got a dog just like the one the President has! Isn't that cool?" :frusty:


No worries there. I just saw a clip of BW's interview with Obama that runs tonite and he was pretty rude about the Havanese breed. I belive what he said was it looked like a yappy little thing and his wife asked him to not be so nasty. Soooooooooooo does that mean people will stop liking the Havanese?
If the president has so much influence on people getting dogs will they now turn their noses up at our breed because he does?


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Barbar Walters talks to the Obama's about Cha Cha on the last page.

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/President44/Story?id=6329959&page=1


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

> I belive what he said was it looked like a yappy little thing and his wife asked him to not be so nasty.


I love Michelle...she calls him on s**t all the time! Such a nice change from the typical political wife that acts like an accessory and nods and smiles at every thing her spouse says.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

CapotesMom said:


> There wasn't much of a run on scottish terriers when the bush's got their dog.. nor was there an extraordinary run on cocker spaniels because that's the kind of dog oprah has. Sorry...I like to look at the positives in life and not the doomsday scenerios..and I think it would be great for Sasha and Maliah to have a havanese.  But that's my opinion...just like you're entitled to your doomsday scenerio.


I'm not really sure why there is an "argument/disagreement" over this in the first place. It's not like any of us have an opinion in the matter! 
*What will be, will be.* 
It is fun to speculate, though, what they will get. My guess is a goldendoodle. Especially since Obama is wanting a larger dog.


----------

